# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Log and Results! Test E

## Live for the PUMP

I Pinned for first time ever today! The day finally came! I have been excited and checking the mail several times a day just waiting for my JUICE! Now hopefully my AI and SERM's get here soon. 

Running TEST E: 500mg/weekly for 12 1/2 Weeks.

STATS:
AGE: 31
Weight: 156 lbs
Height: 5'8"

I just finished cutting down to 10% BF. Which might be 11 or 12 now. I will keep this log 100% honest. I am using it to see my own personal results. However, I hope others with same interest of cycle's will follow, comment, make suggestions, critique, so on and so on. Never thought I would do this, but I have put years of hard work and effort into bodybuilding and Dammit I want to be bigger. I am always learning new things in nutrition and lifting. One moment you think you got it down and know what your doing, then you learn something new that changes everything. I have experienced that for 12 years now. So always keep an open mind to what might work better than what you have learned. My mind is always open. So pick it or tell me where I am messing up. 

Thanks in advance for any input!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

It's been 10 hours since I first Pinned. Boy do I have some PIP! My arse hurts. haha. From what I remember reading this is normal and should go away in a couple days. Anyone want to clarify that would be great. My split today was Shoulders/Tris/Abs. Workout was intense, but not chalking it up to the test. I always use lots of intensity when lifting. Got a little more bushed then normal towards end of workout. It was a great workout as usual though.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

It's day 3 now. I am taking a rest today my body needs it! Killed it in the gym yesterday! Back/calves/forearm/trap workout. After shrugging the 100 lb db i went to barbell shrug for 315lbs and man were my traps swole! Finished with some forearms and they were like rocks with veins popping everywhere. Think the test was already giving me a little edge. Could be a mental thing but I don't think so. I have always been sensitive to drugs. Reminds me of my teen years.  :Wink/Grin: 

Looking forward to that chest/bi/ab workout tomorrow!! Now time to eat again!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Typical Meal Plan:

*Meal 1:*
1c oats
3/4c egg whites
1 scoop whey
handful blue berry's 

Cals: 580
Protein: 54
Carbs: 70
Fat: 7

*Meal 2:*
Turkey (6oz)
Whole wheat bread (2)
Light Mayo (2tbsp)
1/2c Cottage Cheese

Cals: 475
Protein: 46
Carbs: 42
Fat: 15

*Meal 3:* (pre-workout)

Cod(8oz)
Sweet Potato(180g) 
Broccoli

Cals: 340
Protein: 32
Carbs: 41
Fat: 6

*Meal 4:* (pwo)

Milk(2c)
Whey isolate (1.5scoops)
Cream of rice(1c)

Cals: 530
Protein: 55
Carbs: 65
Fat: 2

*Meal 5:*

Chicken(6oz)
Sweet potato(180g)
spinach
Milk(1c)

Cals: 480
Protein: 48
Carbs: 52
Fat: 4

*Meal 6:*

Casein(1scoop)
All Natty P.B.(4TBSP)

Cals: 510
Protein: 39
Carbs: 13
Fat: 33

*Totals:
Calories: 2915
Protein: 274
Carbs: 283
Fat: 67*

That's a typical day. Usually different everyday. Switch it up with beef, steak, salmon for meats. White or brown rice, potato, for carbs. My TDEE is ~2,500. I aim for 3,000cals or more if I can. Sometimes hard when I have a day of lean proteins. Days I eat Salmon and steak my fat content is usually around 90-100, but cals are well above 3,000. Any suggestions in my diet, let me know. Don't keep your knowledge a secret!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Wow!! Day 4 and it has kicked in!! I can't even imagine week 4! Weighed in at 160lbs. That's 4lbs in 2 days! Did chest/bis/abs. Wow did everything feel light. Every lift I increased reps and weight from last week! I had skin tearing pumps, veins popping, and muscles were hard as a rock. Not that I haven't had all this before, it was just a little over the top from what I usually get! Definitely getting edge from test! Feel like a animal in there! My workout, not including warm-ups. 
Flat BB (Use to rep 225 for 6-7, but lost 30lbs really took my strength!)
185x8
205x5
185x8
185x8
Incline DB
70x10
80x4
70x10
70x10
Incline Fly
45x10(4sets)
BB Curl (45lb straight bar)
115x7
105x8
95x12
85x14
Incline db curl 4 sets w/35lbs
concentration/hammer curls 3sets/30lbs

10 mins abs

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Here are some pictures from a couple days ago. The first one is from over a month ago at end of cut cycle when I was 150lbs. I couldn't upload from camera?? So the pics from my phone are terrible. I will try to get some better ones soon.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Back and legs taken moments ago. Unable to pose well for back which i have a nice one, but whatever this works for now. Legs are my weak point, but really been putting them on priority lately. For years I worked out legs only when upper body was too sore. Big mistake.

----------


## JWP806

Wow, I would have never really thought you weighed 150... until I saw your legs :-)

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Wow, I would have never really thought you weighed 150... until I saw your legs :-)


Haha I know, they are almost embarrassing, but at least I have the nuts to post those little things. It's weird cause I don't look like I am that light! Most ppl think I weigh 175-180lbs! When i recently cut I think I lost some muscle because I didn't eat enough cals. Too many low-carb days! It's all a learning experience though eh.

----------


## JWP806

> Haha I know, they are almost embarrassing, but at least I have the nuts to post those little things. It's weird cause I don't look like I am that light! Most ppl think I weigh 175-180lbs! When i recently cut I think I lost some muscle because I didn't eat enough cals. Too many low-carb days! It's all a learning experience though eh.


Yeah, I cut down to 184 before the start of my current cycle and it looks like you and I have a pretty similar build. I'm up at 210-215 now... It's crazy now I'm 7 weeks into my current cycle.

What does your leg routine look like?
I've had some massive growth over the past 6 weeks and my leg routine looked something like this:
Squats: 185x10 (warm up) *225x10 315x8-10 345x8-10 365x8-10*
Hack Squats: *360x12 360x12 410x12 410x12*
Leg ext: *165x12 165x12 180x8-10 180x8-10*
Leg curls: *140x12 140x12 165x12 165x12*
Calf raises: *140x20 140x20 140x20*

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Yeah, I cut down to 184 before the start of my current cycle and it looks like you and I have a pretty similar build. I'm up at 210-215 now... It's crazy now I'm 7 weeks into my current cycle.
> 
> What does your leg routine look like?
> I've had some massive growth over the past 6 weeks and my leg routine looked something like this:
> Squats: 185x10 (warm up) *225x10 315x8-10 345x8-10 365x8-10*
> Hack Squats: *360x12 360x12 410x12 410x12*
> Leg ext: *165x12 165x12 180x8-10 180x8-10*
> Leg curls: *140x12 140x12 165x12 165x12*
> Calf raises: *140x20 140x20 140x20*


That's real solid! I don't put up that much weight(yet). I will be stoked when I am putting up 300lbs + for squats! Doesn't seem like much for hammies and calves? Do you do those on back days?

My leg routine usually looks like this:

Squats: 4-6 sets ending with max wt 245lbs for 8 reps(90degrees)
Stiff-leg deadlifts: 4 sets
Leg Press (one-leg)(ending with calf press) 3 sets
Leg curl: 4 sets
Leg ext: 3 sets
standing calves: 5 sets
Then I do deadlifts and about 6-10 sets of calves on back day. (3 days apart)

----------


## JWP806

No, I have genetically large calves and this has been sufficient for hammies. I have been doing deadlifts on leg day but I just stopped doing that the past 4 or 5 weeks. I've been pushing so hard on legs that I can barely walk after I'm done with all of this. I don't know where I'm going to add it back in but I definitely liked doing deads. I have just had such a huge increase in the size of my legs and the strength of my legs, I've been putting all of my effort into my current leg routine and the deads have gone by the wayside.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> No, I have genetically large calves and this has been sufficient for hammies. I have been doing deadlifts on leg day but I just stopped doing that the past 4 or 5 weeks. I've been pushing so hard on legs that I can barely walk after I'm done with all of this. I don't know where I'm going to add it back in but I definitely liked doing deads. I have just had such a huge increase in the size of my legs and the strength of my legs, I've been putting all of my effort into my current leg routine and the deads have gone by the wayside.


Nice! Ya do what works! Legs are my priority too right now. Hopefully in 4-6 weeks I can post a pic that will do some justice of my hard work.

----------


## JWP806

Yeah, definitely man.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Few pics from today. Turned out a little better, got my bro to take em.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Day 5: 
Did legs. Put up 275lbs on squats for 4 good reps. Rep'd 245 for 8 solid for a few more sets. 6 total sets including 2 warm-up. Stiff-leg Deadlifts went well, Rep'd 185x8 a couple times and 205x7. Next did some Leg press (one-leg), calf press, leg curls, ended with more calves. Felt solid. Was drained by end of workout with only one meal in my system for the day thus far. Wanted to do more, but I was ready to EAT!

----------


## havanakid

Looking good brother.Keep at it!!!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Looking good brother.Keep at it!!!


Thanks bro!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Man stuff hit me like a freight train yesterday afternoon! I have been extremely tired, lazy, and just feel flushed. I guess it's my body adjusting to the new ingredients I have added... Wasn't able to go to gym or do anything else. It's like borderline sick/flu. Appetite is ok, but not for wholesome food. I have 8 cooked chicken breasts, pound of salmon, several sweet potatoes, asparagus, all cooked sitting in fridge. Instead of eating all this good food, I have been eating PBJ's, and even went to Arby's! You know there is something up when you cant eat anything out of a stocked up fridge and go out of the way for sh*t food! Boy that milkshake was good though!

----------


## ChipChelios

> Man stuff hit me like a freight train yesterday afternoon! I have been extremely tired, lazy, and just feel flushed. I guess it's my body adjusting to the new ingredients I have added... Wasn't able to go to gym or do anything else. It's like borderline sick/flu. Appetite is ok, but not for wholesome food. I have 8 cooked chicken breasts, pound of salmon, several sweet potatoes, asparagus, all cooked sitting in fridge. Instead of eating all this good food, I have been eating PBJ's, and even went to Arby's! You know there is something up when you cant eat anything out of a stocked up fridge and go out of the way for sh*t food! Boy that milkshake was good though!


You're probably tired from leg day man !

Subbed !

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Day 6: 
Weight 163lbs. 
I figured the weight would come back quick. I think I was underweight. I'm not cutting again until I can cut to 170lbs min and be at 8-10% BF. Sucks being less than 170 because strength goes hand in hand with weight. 4 months ago I was 180lbs and putting up much heavier weight. Gotta admit though definition and the veins popping is cool. I plan to hold on to some of that with a fairly clean bulk. 
Strength was up today again, partially due to weight increase. However partially due to TEST! I swear I look a little bigger.. Think I am gonna get HUGE! I have been a little worried about fitting through doorways by the end of my cycle. So be it. I might be limited to entering buildings with double doors only.
I can see using this stuff with a good base is KEY! I have been going to gym's for 12 years! Granted I've had several times of 3 months and even 6 months off. Usually due to snowboarding injuries. Ugh broke so many bones! 
Today's workout:
Shoulders/Tris/Abs 
Seated military db's
5 working sets, 60x8 for 3 and 50x12 for 2. 
upright rows: ez bar/100lbsx8 for 4sets
front arm raise: 25lbsx8 for 3 sets
Skull Crushers: 4 working sets, 95x8 for 2; 75x12 for 2
Weighted dips 4 sets
Tricep cable ext. (one-arm) for 3 sets
ABS-15mins(maybe 10)

Look forward to back/trap with some deadlifts tomorrow!!

----------


## ChipChelios

> Day 6:
> Weight 163lbs.
> I figured the weight would come back quick. I think I was underweight. I'm not cutting again until I can cut to 170lbs min and be at 8-10% BF. Sucks being less than 170 because strength goes hand in hand with weight. 4 months ago I was 180lbs and putting up much heavier weight. Gotta admit though definition and the veins popping is cool. I plan to hold on to some of that with a fairly clean bulk.
> Strength was up today again, partially due to weight increase. However partially due to TEST! I swear I look a little bigger.. Think I am gonna get HUGE! I have been a little worried about fitting through doorways by the end of my cycle. So be it. I might be limited to entering buildings with double doors only.
> I can see using this stuff with a good base is KEY! I have been going to gym's for 12 years! Granted I've had several times of 3 months and even 6 months off. Usually due to snowboarding injuries. Ugh broke so many bones!
> Today's workout:
> Shoulders/Tris/Abs
> Seated military db's
> 5 working sets, 60x8 for 3 and 50x12 for 2.
> ...


I gained a lot of weight in my first two weeks, you wait for it man !
The strength comes in week 5/6 and you'll notice it big time especially with the bigger muscle groups.

Good job man !

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> I gained a lot of weight in my first two weeks, you wait for it man !
> The strength comes in week 5/6 and you'll notice it big time especially with the bigger muscle groups.
> 
> Good job man !


Thanks for the inspiration Brotha! Looking forward to weeks 5 & 6!!

----------


## stpete

Keep up the good work. Delts coming around nicely. And lay off the PB&J's. haha...There's a lot better choices out there.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Keep up the good work. Delts coming around nicely. And lay off the PB&J's. haha...There's a lot better choices out there.


Thanks for the inspiration and checking in! I can't promise I will lay the PB&J's down though.

----------


## MickeyKnox

kicked in at day 4?? 

regardless, youre looking good bro. i can feel your excitement. keep up the hard work!

sub'd for more medical miracles..lol (j/k brah)

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> kicked in at day 4?? 
> 
> regardless, youre looking good bro. i can feel your excitement. keep up the hard work!
> 
> sub'd for more medical miracles..lol (j/k brah)


Thank for the encouragement Mickey! I will definitely keep up the hard work. As for it kicking in, I really do believe it has. If it's just in my head then, oh well, the mental game only helps anyway.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Day 7:

Weight went back down to 160..? I guess those 3 sh*ts I did that morning really had some weight to em..

Back/Calves

Deadlifts; 225x8x2, 245x6x2
Bent-over-Barbell Row; 155x12x2, 185x8x2
Barbell Shrug; 225x15, 275x12, 315x8x2, 365x6
Lat-pull-downs; 145x12, 145x10
Soleus Calf raise; 6 working sets 135x8-12
Donkey calf raise; 3 sets 230,250,270x10-12

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Day 10:

163lbs

I swear I can see myself getting bigger. Vascularity starting to increase. Veins are really popping more and more, especially in arms. 

Legs today:
Squats:
135x10
185x8
225x8
275x4
245x8x2
Leg Press:
360x12
450x8x3
Leg Ext. (single-leg)
60x12x4
Stiff-leg Deadlifts
135x8
185x8x3
Leg Curls:
110x12x4
Standing Calf Raises:
60x18
80x15
100x12x4
Seated One-leg calf raise(not soleus):
180x12x4

Hammies still were a bit sore from Deadlifts two days ago, but only noticeable when working them. Another great workout in the books. shoulders/tris tom..YES!

----------


## havanakid

7 pounds? Not bad not bad..Keep on truckin' bud!!! I start cycle tomorrow.Yeah buddy!!!

----------


## New2game305

> Day 10:
> 
> 163lbs
> 
> I swear I can see myself getting bigger. Vascularity starting to increase. Veins are really popping more and more, especially in arms. 
> 
> Legs today:
> Squats:
> 135x10
> ...


Let mask you a question besides your Ai what do you take normally daily? Any vitamin pills or milk thistle?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> 7 pounds? Not bad not bad..Keep on truckin' bud!!! I start cycle tomorrow.Yeah buddy!!!


Ya I eat like a horse! My bf is staying down too, (almost surprisingly for everything I have been eating). GL on your cycle! Post a log..

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Let mask you a question besides your Ai what do you take normally daily? Any vitamin pills or milk thistle?


Actually I am not taking an AI yet. It should of been here about a week ago, but hasn't shown up. I have no sides so not to worried about it. Actually makes me think maybe I won't use it until I need it. Not taking Milk Thistle, I would if I were doing orals as those are toxic to liver. I take 1000mg of Vitamin C, 3 times daily. Opti-men Multi recommends 3xdaily, but I am taking 4xdaily. Also I use BCAA supp and Chromium Piconilate daily. Not taking creatine, but still tossing that idea around.

----------


## stpete

Good work moving from the squat rack to the leg press. Personally, i'd go ahead and use the AI when it shows up. I'd also drop that Chromium Picolinate and add Creatine to your diet since you're wanting to bulk. you can never go wrong w/creatine imo.

Keep up the good work!!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Good work moving from the squat rack to the leg press. Personally, i'd go ahead and use the AI when it shows up. I'd also drop that Chromium Picolinate and add Creatine to your diet since you're wanting to bulk. you can never go wrong w/creatine imo.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


Ya I am really trying to focus on the legs. Your right I should drop the Picolinate, that's more for cutting. I do want to get some creatine, not often I don't use it. Thanks for the motivation bro!

----------


## stpete

You got it.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well this shit is counter productive for my leg workouts! ****. It's Friday and I pinned leg Monday. Leg is so swollen It doesnt even look like i got a knee cap. Red and painful as well. I guess it was my luck getting the pharm with the worst PIP for my first cycle. Wherever I pin that area is out of commission for a week! Pinned glute this morning so I could do legs. It was weird doing squats I couldn't feel right quad working, just felt like air. I didn't go above 225 because of this. this was not a comfortable feeling. Ofcourse only hammies I could do was stiff leg deads. I can't put pressure on quad. Shitty leg workout. Felt like throwing a dumbell throught the fukin window. I half a mind to smash these test bottles and get something that isn't so fukin agonizing. Im not one to bitcch about nothing, but Im taking juice to get big and get results and its the juice holding me back. ooh ok thats enough complaining oor I am gonna throw this laptop. Had to vent sorry. 

On a lighter side chest/bis went great yesterday! 
Flat-BB
135x12x2
185x8
205x7x2 (little increase from last week, think i only lput this up 5x. prob had 8 both times if i had a spot.) (still my weakest area)
185x10
Incline DB
70x12
80x5
70x10x8
Butterflies
145-160x15x3

MY FAVORITE! 
BB Curls  :Smilie: 
65x12
95x15
115x8x2
105x12
95x12
Standing curls 
40x15x4 supersetted with reverse ez-curls at 60x10x4
Concentration supersetted with forearms 3 sets
abs

I decided to add HCG and Clomid(for PCT) to my cycle. Hopefully have the HCG in a week. 
2 weeks in no sides really... skin is a little more oily than normal. Oh well and also 2 out of 5 pins i have been zonked the next day or two. What I mean is extremely lazy and tired accompanied with fever and sore throat. Guess you could call it a cold. The being tired is the worst part. Its either this stupid fkn lab test im taking or cause its my first time. Not to sure. Well if your still reading...thank you its been a long and rough day so i didn't hold anything back.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Your back is going to be enormous in another 8-12 months. I see some nice lat genetics there.

----------


## stpete

Sorry to hear about the pip. Keep your head up. 

Chest will come around.

Good work on those bi's!

And did you say clomid during cycle?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Your back is going to be enormous in another 8-12 months. I see some nice lat genetics there.


thanks Brotha! Ya Back and Bi's have always been my standout muscle groups. Hope your right! I've never been more serious in my training!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Sorry to hear about the pip. Keep your head up. 
> 
> Chest will come around.
> 
> Good work on those bi's!
> 
> And did you say clomid during cycle?


Thanks Pete! No no clomid for PCT not during. I am a newbie to AAS, but I know better than that,haha.

----------


## stpete

Ok, cool. Just checkin.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well I am about two in a half weeks into cycle. I have been looking at my nipples for a week or so as they have been hard and I thought a little pointy. I kept telling myself I am just paranoid. Well yesterday did a little Chest flexing in the mirror and really could notice a little point in the nipples. Furck! I had been taking .25 A-dex EOD, so I am gonna bump that to .25 ED. Also starting today I am taking some Tamox. Austinite recommended a dosage of 40mg for a week then 20mg for four weeks. I will follow this and hopefully it will go away. If it does I will probably lower to 10mg for the rest of the cycle. Not to sure just hoping this shiit goes away. 

Took the weekend off. I got in 5 days last week, plus I have been congested with sore throat. My body needed the rest. I wish I could sleep in a little longer. I have the time to as I don't start work till noon, but no matter what time I go to bed I am up between 6 & 7. I usually don't go to bed till midnight as I get off work at 9. Well I am getting ready to pin  :Wink/Grin: . Gonna stick in the butt. Then it's shoulders/tri's day!

----------


## austinite

A little rest will do you good. Hit it hard in the days to come. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> A little rest will do you good. Hit it hard in the days to come. Keep up the good work.


Thanks for all your help. Without you and some of these other knowledgeable members I would be a mess. So glad I am on this site and can get the answers to my problems.

----------


## Buster Brown

Nice log so far, look forward to seeing your results.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Nice log so far, look forward to seeing your results.


Thanks bro! I am looking forward to seeing them too. haha

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well today the workout went great just like I suspected after 2 days off. 
Weight: 165

Shoulders/Tris/Abs

DB Military:
4 warm up sets at 35, 40, 45, 45 (Took forever to warm up shoulders today. Old snowboarding injury I got a tight muscle and it hurts to lift 15lbs till its warmed up. Lots of arm circles, stretching, and light weights to get it going.)
60x10x10x9 (felt really light, wanted to do 70's, but they are hard for me to get started with shoulder. Next time I will get a spot so I can put em up.)

Arms extended chest/back fly's machine. (I sit sideways and do one-arm to hit posterior deltoid.)
115x12x3

Front DB raises:
30x10x3

Skull Crushers:
75x12
95x10
105x7
95x8
85x10

Dips:
15-20 reps x 3

One-arm tricep kickback with 2 second hold at contraction:
30x12-15x3

Abs and Obliques 

Tomorrow Back/Traps/Heavy Calfs/light hammies

----------


## stpete

Good work. Bout time to add some weight to those dips. And where's rear rear delt? 

Keep it up, buddy.

----------


## austinite

worng thread, lol.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Good work. Bout time to add some weight to those dips. And where's rear rear delt? 
> 
> Keep it up, buddy.


Thanks bro! I get the rear delts. I used the pec deck, but where arms are extended. I sit sideways in chair and use outer arm outward. It works them really well, try it.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I am not gaining weight as fast as I thought I would. I do see small changes in body composition, which is great. Had a great workout this morning before work!

Back/Traps/Heavy Calfs/Light Hammies Day:

Deadlifts:
135x10
185x10
225x8
275x5
315x2
225x8

Bent-over BB Row
135x12
185x12
225x8
225x8
185x10

Standing BB Shrug:

225x15
315x12
405x3
315x12
225x12 (drop-set)

Lat-pull downs:
145x10
130x10
130x10

Seated soleus (calf)
90x15
135x12x4

Standing Calfs

80x18
100x15
110x12x3

Just starting dead lifting about a month ago. Never really did it cause I always heard how bad on joints it is. Well when I decided to take Juice I said fvck that Im doing deadlifts. Not impressive, but I am getting better and the weight is feeling lighter. My strengths have always been Bi's and grip. So I don't use straps, even on 405lbs when using for traps. My grip doesn't go. Part of reason I have crazy grip is cause I never use straps. Sorry not bragging just throwing it out so ppl know , cause lets be honest, straps make it easier. I am sure when I get my deadlift to a respectable level I will need straps.

----------


## FONZY007

> Good work. Bout time to add some weight to those dips. And where's rear rear delt?
> 
> Keep it up, buddy.


I loved dips, would wear a belt and have 2 45 lbs hang from it.. Made my triceps huge!!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well I am just shy of three weeks into cycle. Still taking tamox on cycle cause nips have a little gyno. Only noticeable to me when I flex pecs, but that is too much and better to get on it early. Well I felt great today. My strength has consistently been increasing and my body composition and vascularity are starting to make noticeable gains and differences. I can see how this can be a bit addictive. haha. I plan to keep cycling as safely as possible and do not see myself going without again. Originally I was like,"Ya, Ill do it once to try it out". HA! It's like the lays potato chip commercial....Once you have one you don't want to stop! My health and longetivity is very important to me, so at any time I think I am harming that I will stop. Hopefully its not Fn me up in some way I don't know about. I realize some risks like system not coming back and having to use TRT for life. That would really suck, but a risk I am obviously willing to take. I will take all precautions I can. Just like to thank everyone who is following, I appreciate it. Please chime in if you see any red flags, have suggestions, or whatever. Here was my workout today. 

Chest/Bi's/forearm

Flat BB
135x10x6(warm up)
185x8
225x4x5(spot on second set with minimal help on 5th)
185x10

Incline DB
70x12
80x7x6
70x8

Seated machine fly's
145x12x3
115x6(drop set)

Standing DB Curls
25x10
35x10
55x10
60x7
50x12

Preacher machine
70x10x4

Reverse Curls, followed by immediate behind back bb wrist curls, followed by immediate bb up rising wrist curls with forearms on thighs

Reverse curls 70x10x3
BB behind back 110x12-15x3
bb w/forearms on thighs 30x12x3

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Decided to Pin mon/thr both mornings. I know its not exactly 3.5 days, but I don't see how it can make much difference. I work till 9. So I wouldn't be pinning till almost 10 at night, meaning the next day I would be very stiff, slow, and wouldn't be able to do lower body. If I pin in the morning I have all day to walk and keep glute loose. My PIP usually hits after about 8 hours of pin and last for 3 days. Tomorrow I pinning first thing in am followed by a leg workout. I know the shoulder is an option, but appartently I got a pharm that has the worst PIP so I am not wanting to find out how that would feel in my shoulder. Glutes are getting used to it more, so ill keep it in the butt.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MickeyKnox

looking good brotha! the hard work is starting to pay off - good job! keep it up!

----------


## mg2336

looking good bro! I have the same problem with my legs but I have been hitting them hard for the past 3 years with only a little growth to show for.... I would def hit abs harder with your size I would just get ripped as hell lol! Keep up the good work man!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> looking good brotha! the hard work is starting to pay off - good job! keep it up!


Thank you sir!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> looking good bro! I have the same problem with my legs but I have been hitting them hard for the past 3 years with only a little growth to show for.... I would def hit abs harder with your size I would just get ripped as hell lol! Keep up the good work man!


By your comment I take it your a bigger guy...? Cracks me up cause most of the big guys want to get lean and ripped and the guys my size are always wanting to get big and add mass. I train with an ex-power lifter. He is 260lbs and one the biggest guys at my gym. It's great cause he has been showing me some great leg workouts. I always used lower reps with legs. However he has been telling me legs respond better to higher reps. The guy has massive wheels so I am just trying to soak up all I can from him. Thanks for following and the encouragement bro!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just checking in. Ran through your whole log, looking pretty good except for those drum sticks you call legs. . . Just fvcking with ya. I am the opposite, my legs are huge and hold a ton of weight. Watch your food intake and water. 10 pounds in 3 weeks is pretty solid though. But, going straight into a bulk after a cut can cause unwanted fat retention. 


Keep at it.

----------


## stpete

Hey buddy, i don't know how i missed your rear delts. Good job. And good job on back. Those are some nice numbers. Keep it up. and yes, get yourself some straps and go heavy. Last thing you need to be worrying about is your grip. Pisses me off.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Brohim

> Actually I am not taking an AI yet. It should of been here about a week ago, but hasn't shown up. I have no sides so not to worried about it. Actually makes me think maybe I won't use it until I need it. Not taking Milk Thistle, I would if I were doing orals as those are toxic to liver. I take 1000mg of Vitamin C, 3 times daily. Opti-men Multi recommends 3xdaily, but I am taking 4xdaily. Also I use BCAA supp and Chromium Piconilate daily. Not taking creatine, but still tossing that idea around.


big mistake not to use an AI. Estrogen is 200x more supressive than Testosterone . If you want to recover from your cycle use an AI along with HCG 250iu mon and thurs. Not to mention the water weight and high bp from high e2 and risk of gyno.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Just checking in. Ran through your whole log, looking pretty good except for those drum sticks you call legs. . . Just fvcking with ya. I am the opposite, my legs are huge and hold a ton of weight. Watch your food intake and water. 10 pounds in 3 weeks is pretty solid though. But, going straight into a bulk after a cut can cause unwanted fat retention. 
> 
> 
> Keep at it.


I hear ya. I am working on those legs and putting more focus than ever on them! Thanks bro!




> Hey buddy, i don't know how i missed your rear delts. Good job. And good job on back. Those are some nice numbers. Keep it up. and yes, get yourself some straps and go heavy. Last thing you need to be worrying about is your grip. Pisses me off.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Sorry to piss ya off their bud. Ya I should break down and get some straps. It would probably make the nightly stroking a bit more pleasurable as my hands are like rough sandpaper. 




> big mistake not to use an AI. Estrogen is 200x more supressive than Testosterone. If you want to recover from your cycle use an AI along with HCG 250iu mon and thurs. Not to mention the water weight and high bp from high e2 and risk of gyno.


Yes I am finding out the hard way. I am using AI now it came about a week ago. Next time I will be more patient and wait for everything. Once that Test came I got started ASAP without waiting for SERM and AI. Live and learn. Now I have to use both on cycle.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Sh*t is working! I really am starting to see changes in body composition in about every muscle group! I felt like a mini version of those guys on the magazines today. Muscles really starting to pop. Today I hit shoulders/tri's/calves. Strength still on the rise as well as endurance. Still close 165lbs. Surprised I have not gained more weight. I am hoping by the time this thing is over people won't be able to recognize me anymore.

----------


## stpete

Shoulders/arms/calves one my all time favorite workouts! 

Keep up the good work.

----------


## that guy1234

Nice progress. Subscribed.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Shoulders/arms/calves one my all time favorite workouts! 
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Ya one of my favorite workouts too! Thanks brother!




> Nice progress. Subscribed.


Thanks for following bro!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Ahh just pinned. I am now 250mg stronger! haha. Today is chest and bi's. I was going to max out but my training partner backed out. Maybe next week. Oh boy did I have a cheat day yesterday. I started the day with pancakes, eggs, and OJ. Ended the day eating an entire digiorno pizza. I ate like 4,000 calories yesterday! It's good my body needed a break from the clean diet. This morning was a cup of oatmeal with sliced banana, yummy! Also 2 eggs and 2 whites with some OJ. Now I will eat my notorious breakfast before gym. 1 c of oats, 1 scoop whey, 3/4 cup egg white, and a handful of berries. That puts me over a 1,000 calories before 9:30.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Another great workout at the gym indeed. I went heavy on everything today. Stepped my Bicep Curls up to 135lbs on the BB. Forearms and Bi's were ready to explode by the time I was done with them! 

Chest/Bi's

Flat BB Press
135x12x2
185x10
225x5x3 (Got the sixth with a little help, so not counting) My bench is back where it was when I weighed 180 and I am only 165! So yes I am happy with it.

Incline DB
80x7x4

Decline Flys
40x12x4

45lb BB Curls
65x12x2, 85x5 (warm-up)
135x7x6x6
115x10x10

Standing bb preacher using side with flat pad (perpendicular to ground)
70x8x2
60x8x2

Finished with concentration curls

Half the gym was watching me curl the 135lbs. It was probably obvious I am getting a little help with my intensity and grunting. I tend to behave like an animal in there sometimes. haha. I don't give a Fluck. I like to lift angry like I am mad at the world. I actually enjoy it this way and it helps me to release all the anger.  :0icon Pissedoff:   :Wink:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Did Back today. 

BB Bent-over rows
95x12
135x12
185x10
225x8
245x6
225x8x2

Pull-ups(overhand-wide grip)
17
11
9 

Lat-pull
145x8-10x4

DB Row
80x10x2

BB Shrug
225x12
315x10
365x6x2
315x8

DB shrug
100x7-10x3

Besides the constant PIP I deal with on a daily basis everything is going really well. Feel good with minimum sides. I am eating ~3,000 calories a day and my weight is not going up.. A little surprised, I thought I would be gaining weight faster. However my strength is increasing every workout and my body composition is changing. Noticeable gains in 3 1/2 weeks! Still think I'll wait till about halfway point to post more pics. I want those pics to be very obvious of my gains.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well I am just over 4 weeks into my cycle. I'm loving it so far (even though my ass is constantly sore(i mean the muscle not the hole :Wink: )). I started HCG yesterday. Wow it sure was nice to pin something that is not painful. I felt like a chemist mixing it all up as I watched the, "how to do it" on youtube. I am finding the first cycle is a big learning experience while finding what works and what doesn't. At least I will be more prepared for further cycles. 

My strength has been increasing from day 1 and every workout I notice more strength in every lift. I got a little tired of posting every workout, so I will just post when lifts have significantly increased. I have been hitting gym 5 days a week every week. Off cycle I usually only work out 4 days. I haven't done cardio in over a month! I want to and keep trying to fit it in but when I am the most motivated my bum is too sore. 

My whole body, upper and lower, have gotten bigger. Every muscle is more full with good definition and vascularity. I am really excited for these next 8 weeks as I know everything is going to be even more pronounced. All I fkn do is live, eat, and breath this sht. If I am not at gym or on this site I am thinking about it. It's hard because I almost want to tell ppl because i love talking about it. However the general population is ignorant to steriods , so It is probably best I keep it to myself. 

Just thought I would throw an update in. One for me to see down the road when I look back at this and two for those following. 

Peace my Iron Brotha's

----------


## ChipChelios

Yeah man I know what you mean about people being ignorant about it, that's why I don't even bother explaining/telling people that I'm on it. People don't know anything about it ... I love talking to people who have done multiple cycles and find out what they did bad or what they liked. Or even just talking about diet! I love this shit !

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Yeah man I know what you mean about people being ignorant about it, that's why I don't even bother explaining/telling people that I'm on it. People don't know anything about it ... I love talking to people who have done multiple cycles and find out what they did bad or what they liked. Or even just talking about diet! I love this shit !


Yes! The greatest hobby, passion, lifestyle ever! If only I was big enough to have sponsors and just body-build full-time. It's like having a part-time job on the side with all the cooking, eating, and lifting. haha

----------


## austinite

Keep up the good work LFTP!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Keep up the good work LFTP!


Will do sweetheart. Sorry I always want to call you that with that sexy AVI you got. Thanks bro.

----------


## austinite

> Will do sweetheart. Sorry I always want to call you that with that sexy AVI you got. Thanks bro.


I shall crush you!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I took a couple pictures near week 4. Here they are. The last pic I took today. I'll post more at week 8 and of course at finish line.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Another update I forgot to mention is I upped my calories from 3,000 to 3,500+. I have been steady at 165lbs for several weeks so it was time to step up the food. I weighed a solid 167 mid-day today. I have been hitting gym consistent at 5 x a week with a 4 day split. Strength still on the rise like nothing else!

Chest/Tri today

Flat Blenc BB
135x12x2
185x5
225x7x6
205x9

Incline DB
80x7-9x4

Flies cable
4 sets

Overhead DB press (tris)
warm-up
80x8-10x4

Seated dip (weighted)
180x15
230x12
270x8
230x15x2

Cable one-arm extensions
3 sets with last one being a drop set.

----------


## havanakid

Keep it up bro looking solid.Nice peak on them bis.Im still watching your progress.Happy for ya.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Keep it up bro looking solid.Nice peak on them bis.Im still watching your progress.Happy for ya.


Thanks Brotha.

----------


## Wazz

Great Journal/log/accounting of your first cycle!

I'm glad you are using your AIs now & this is an inspiring thread! Oh, & I'm very happy you had the baIIs to put up the pictures TO INCLUDE your weaker areas! Just shows how bad you really want this! Much respect!

Wazz

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Great Journal/log/accounting of your first cycle!
> 
> I'm glad you are using your AIs now & this is an inspiring thread! Oh, & I'm very happy you had the baIIs to put up the pictures TO INCLUDE your weaker areas! Just shows how bad you really want this! Much respect!
> 
> Wazz


Ya an AI is certainly necessary for me as I know now I am prone to gyno. I don't mind putting the pictures up. It makes it more interesting for anyone who is following and of course gives people an idea of what I am working with. I didn't put progress photo of my legs up, but they have got bigger and stronger. I want to wait for more noticeable size to post them little guys again. Thanks for following Bro! Much respect back at ya.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well tomorrow will be the start of my 6th week. Crazy to think I am almost halfway. All I can think about is my next cycle. I think I am going to throw Deca in on my next cycle. I will also most likely use Test P. Thinking Test P at 600mg/week and Deca at 400mg/week. I want to do a nice strong cycle as it will be coming into summer. Anyway I have plenty of more time to think about that. I was hoping for a little bit more of noticeable gains by this week. My vascularity has started to subside. Probably because I have been eating like crazy. I have started incorporating several cheat meals throughout the week as well as eating simple carbs more. I guess I expected to gain more weight by this point and now I am kind of forcing the weight on. I am going to try to eat a bit cleaner and get my vascularity back. It's not bad, but it was much better a week or two ago. 

My workout today was Chest/Calves/Abs

Flat Bench BB:
135x12x2
185x8
225x6x5
185x12

Incline DB
80x8x4

Machine press
3 sets

Incline fly's
35x12
45x12x3

Standing calf raise on smith machine with step
135x18x2
225x15
275x15
315x10x3

Seated Calf (soleus)
135x15
185x12x3
135x15
90x12x2 (3 seconds down 2 seconds up with 3 second hold at top) (great burn)

Abs (machines)

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Been a while since I did an update, so here we go. Well I am just over half way. Tomorrow is start of week 7! Results are great! Almost regret I didn't kick start with DBOL . Oh-well always next cycle plans. I have started to encounter some acne. It's on my arms, shoulders, and upper chest. Weird cause most people get it on the back... Other than that the only sides I have had is the occasional over-tired/ lethargic the day after I pin. I tried to work out like that a couple days ago and dragged the entire workout. Very rare for me. 

My shoulders, arms, and traps have the most significant growth overall. My weight has been increasing very slowly. I weigh 168lbs now, or at least did a few days ago. I have had an incredibly busy last week, so my eating has suffered. I even had a day where I eat 3 squares. I tried to make up for it with my last meal at Mcdonalds by eating 1,500 cals in one meal, haha. Gosh I eat so clean most of the time. Hey sometimes there is just no time and you have to make due. 

I pinned shoulders for first time last week. Boy that was fun....Not. It brought back memories of my very first PIN. Immediate pain that lasts for a week, lol. Needless to say I missed a few days at the gym. I am glad I tried it, however I will stick to glutes as much as possible. I can't wait to use a pharm that doesn't have such an intense PIP. 

I have been spending an hour and a half working out two muscle groups. I have not been motivated to do cardio. It's weird because before I started cycle I was religious about cardio. Think its one of those things if you get out of the habit it is hard to get back in. Well I will post my workout today since I haven't for a while. It was the first time in a long time I was able to warm up my shoulder to where it didn't hurt. 

Shoulders/Triceps

Machine press:

2-warm up sets

Smith Machine in front of head press:
95x12x2
135x15
185x6x5
165x10x9

Dumbell Overhead Press

60x8-10x3

Barbell Front raise
70x8 superset with 50x6 2 times

Machine lat raise
70x12x4

Skull Crushers
45x12
75x12
95x10
105x8x7
95x10

Overhead dumbell raise
75x8-10x4

Dips 

3 sets of 15

one arm cable push downs

3 sets with a drop set.

----------


## havanakid

gOOD JOB BUD.jUST CHECKING IN.on YOUR LAST pictures you looked thicker but leaner in the abdominal area which is good.Keep it up and try to throw a little cardio in.I know its tough and very time consuming I need to bump it up myself but its just very important.Keep fighting cause Im fighting right along with you.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> gOOD JOB BUD.jUST CHECKING IN.on YOUR LAST pictures you looked thicker but leaner in the abdominal area which is good.Keep it up and try to throw a little cardio in.I know its tough and very time consuming I need to bump it up myself but its just very important.Keep fighting cause Im fighting right along with you.


Thanks for following brotha. My stomach has gotten a little puffy in the last couple weeks. It's my fault cause I have been eating lots of unnecessary food. At least we are coming into winter right.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I slept 11 hours last night! I have been working out every other day. My workouts are so intense that the next day my body is SOOO exhausted! I like to listen to my body. If I feel it needs rest, so be it. Hate to miss workouts, but what do ya do. Sometimes I feel like I am turning 60. 

I have been fighting a couple injuries for a while now. My shoulder which I mentioned before. Also a tore a tendon on my inside left elbow. Its been tender for almost a month now. I remember I did it on a back workout day, but not sure of the exact exercise. It only messes with me on pulling movements. I couldn't even do lat pull downs today. I am trying to baby it on my workout and at the same time get all I can out of the workout. Hopefully it will heal soon. I think it is just a time thing as I have done this before.

Also recently I backed my AI up to .25 EOD. Didn't feel the need for .5 as I have no sides, (well maybe a little acne on arms and chest, but very mild).

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well I am half way through week 8. 169lbs. Weight has been steady for several weeks. Picked up a little puffiness in belly. It is mostly from water retention. I am looking bigger than I have ever been and feeling great. Did Chest/Bis today. My tendon in elbow is still a bit aggravated, so I did a lighter Bicep workout. 

Chest:

Incline Bench BB:

95x10 (warm-up shoulder)
135x12
165x10
185x8x7x7

Flat Bench BB:

205x8
225x6x3

Machine Press:
150x15x2

Butterfly's:
145x12x2

Biceps:

Standing EZ bar Curl

50x12
70x12
90x12x3

Preacher Curls with EZ bar (Inside grip)

70x10x3

Hammer Curls:

40x12x3

Here is a picture I took today.

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

at what week would you say you started to really feel the test kick in?

----------


## Buster Brown

Arms are looking great!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> at what week would you say you started to really feel the test kick in?


I didn't really feel it, "kick in". My results, strength, and libido have just been steadily increasing from the get go. I definitely will pair it with another compound next time.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Arms are looking great!


Thanks Buster!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Well my biggest gains have been in my legs! I squatted 275 for 8-10 reps 4 times plus 315 for 4 reps. I love squats! I usually do about 8 sets. Also I am up to 14 plates on the leg press. I do 6-8 reps using all I got on the last few. Leg days are my biggest days and most of the time I don't have time to do calves. I usually put in 1.5 hours just on quads/hams. I try to get calves in, but know I also do them on Back day so no big deal. Also Romanian Deadlifts are my new favorite Ham workout. I always did the stiff leg deadlifts, so its a nice change. I usually work with 225 for 8 reps. 

Overall strength has been great. I expected a little more radical results. However they have been steady. Next time I will throw some more compounds in the mix and work towards those radical results.  :Smilie:  I'm sure everyone expects more on their first time. It's great I have finally discovered a supplement to help me break through plateus and reach higher limits faster. I don't ever see myself stopping the use of AAS. I just hope I am smart enough to use it safely and not exceed dosages. 

Weight: 171 lbs

Yesterday's Workout:

Shoulders/Tris/ABS:

Smith Machine Military:

3 warm up sets
135x15
155x12
180x8
190x5
180x8
180x6

Dumbell Military Press:

70x4
60x10
60x9

Lat raises (machine):

3 sets with a drop set

Skull Crushers:

Warm up
75x15
95x12
115x8
115x8
95x12

Overhead Single Dumbell Press with two hands (triceps)

80x10x4

Dips

3 sets 15-20

Tricep Cable extension:

3 sets

Incline bench (abs)

4 sets

Machine abs (middle, right obliq, left obliq)

2 sets (This machine I do about 10-12 reps in middle, move to left and hit 10-12 reps on obliq, move to right and hit 10-12 reps on obliq; thats one set)

Last night was start of Week 10!! It goes so fast!

----------


## Wazz

Great update. Sounds like you felt a bit "blah" a week ago....

How have you been on daily vitamins, & supplements (not talking about shakes)?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Great update. Sounds like you felt a bit "blah" a week ago....
> 
> How have you been on daily vitamins, & supplements (not talking about shakes)?


Thanks. Vitamins I take are a multi 3 times a day, 1,000 mg Vit C 3 times a day, 400iu Vit E twice daily. Next cycle I think ill get the B-12 shot. Other supps I take are L-Carnitine, Fish oil, BCAA (post w/0), and creatine. I believe everything I take is a bare minimum, I would like to supp b-6 and b-12 but haven't made it happen.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

3 days into PCT. Weighed 176 lbs a week ago. Weighed in at 170 yesterday. I have been sick the last week, so probably why. Missed a lot of meals and workouts. Wow does PCT suck. You don't realize what test is doing for you until you come off. My workouts suck, veins are not popping out like they were, I just feel small. Went from feeling like the hulk to feeling like wimpy. Even my mood is shitty. Still get horny, but don't think that could ever change for me.  :Wink:  
I miss my test! After researching PCT methods I came up with one. So many varied opinions! Mine looks like this and subject to change if anyone has a suggestion(i am only 3 days in).

Week 1: 100mg Clomid/ 40mg Nolvadex 
Week 2: 50 mg Clomid/ 40mg Nolvadex
Week 3: 25mg Clomid/ 20mg Nolvadex
Week 4: 25mg Clomid/ 20mg Nolvadex
From here I guess I let my body decide if I need another week or 2 of PCT to bounce back... 

I just can't wait to get my natural test production back to normal. Also can not wait for my next cycle! My brother really wants to try Tren since we will be going into summer. BTW him and I did identical cycles this last time. I want to do Tren really bad too but after reading it would be nice to get a few other milder compounds under the belt first. Guess well see when time comes. 

Overall it really works! My Dad was able to tell I had been getting a little help. I denied it as long as I could then gave in. I felt so bad for him as he works his ass off and cant gain any muscle. Of course I talked him into adding some test to his breakfast. I gained a great amount of strength, muscle mass, and vascularity. After a couple more years of cylces I should be the monster I have always wanted to be. My best gains were Flat Bench at 245 for 5 and Squats at 315 for 4 and Smith Machine Military at 225 for 3. My legs had the greatest gains, but I also put greater focus on them. 

Well time to tough it out through PCT. Plan is to work out every other day at 30-45 mins max. Eat like a horse. Keep gains I got. ...and keep dreaming about my next cycle.

----------

